# One-time $500 grant for certain Veterans



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

$500 one-time grant for Veterans

if you know of a VA employee or any Veteran whose home is uninhabitable as a result of Hurricane Harvey - - this might benefit them. please read thru it carefully - - there are deadlines and its apparently first-come, first-served until the fund runs out.

sincere thanks to all Veterans who honorably served !

Eligibility:

You may be eligible to apply now through *October 6, 2017 if you meet the following criteria:
You are an employee of the Department of Veterans Affairs as of August 23, 2017*

Your permanent residence is in a major disaster declaration county listed at Texas Hurricane Harvey Major Disaster Declaration.

You have a declaration by a government agency (local, state, or federal), insurance company, or other recognized authority that your home (primary residence) is no longer habitable.

You certify that expenses for which the grant is requested will not and have not been covered by an insurance company, governmental assistance program, or other mechanism (charity, etc.).

*You may be eligible to apply October 7, 2017 and later if you meet the following criteria:
You are an employee of the Department of Veterans Affairs as of August 23, 2017 AND/OR You are an honorably discharged Veteran* as of August 23, 2017.

Your permanent residence is in a major disaster declaration county listed at Texas Hurricane Harvey Major Disaster Declaration.

You have a declaration by a government agency (local, state, or federal), insurance company, or other recognized authority that your home (primary residence) is no longer habitable.

You certify that expenses for which the grant is requested will not and have not been covered by an insurance company, governmental assistance program, or other mechanism (charity, etc.).

http://secure3.convio.net/penfed/site/SPageServer?pagename=VA_Hurricane_Harvey_Relief_Fund


----------

